

Field Manual 21-78: Prisoner of War Resistance (1981) [pdf] - marktangotango
http://www.thefrontiersmen.org/pdf/Field%20Manuals/FM%2021/FM_21-78.pdf

======
themodelplumber
Related: Attempts to Escape Oflag IV-C (Colditz Castle)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempts_to_escape_Oflag_IV-C](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempts_to_escape_Oflag_IV-C)

